# Weird Things You Do



## ericschevy

I just thought it would be fun to learn what each other quirks are.
Incriminating I know...

I eat soup with a fork
I put pepper on cottage cheese
I wet my toothbrush before and after putting toothpaste on it
I buy filtered cigarettes and then break the fitter off..


----------



## Roxy_Nie

When going to the vet or the doctor I bring my own antibacterial wipes for the exam tables and chairs....lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is strange Eric. 

I don't thinkI do anything weird..... I'm picky people tell me I just say I know what I like. 
I don't like iced coffe but I put a few ice chucks in my black coffee.
I hate when my feet are cold during the day but sleep with them outside the covers at night.
I brush my teeth after I shower( my sister said you should brush them before).


----------



## ericschevy

Roxy_Nie said:


> When going to the vet or the doctor I bring my own antibacterial wipes for the exam tables and chairs....lol


ROFLMAO:rofl:


----------



## Roxy_Nie

ericschevy said:


> ROFLMAO:rofl:


What?!?

I also have an excel program for my cleaning around the house....

That's not that weird...right?


----------



## gunner921

lol not weird, but funny


----------



## wheezie

eric you are a weirdo lol. 

i cant stand to go to sleep with dirty dishes in the sink


----------



## ericschevy

wheezie said:


> eric you are a weirdo lol.
> 
> i cant stand to go to sleep with dirty dishes in the sink


Yeah I know, if the dishes are not done there will be sea gulls hovering in the morning..lmao


----------



## bullybabe

LOL Roxy!!!!

I (too) wet my toothbrush before and after putting toothpaste on
I (too) brush my teeth after I shower
I eat peanut m&m one by one to see if there is no peanut
I don't eat green gummy bears
I eat peas and mayo with some onion in it
I eat all the chocolate off a snickers bar the soft chewy part then the nuts andd caramel


----------



## bullybabe

wheezie said:


> eric you are a weirdo lol.
> 
> i cant stand to go to sleep with dirty dishes in the sink


you could never come to my house.


----------



## wheezie

hahah this is a good thread eric


----------



## Roxy_Nie

bullybabe said:


> I don't eat green gummy bears


That's racial profiling!!!!!


----------



## ericschevy

wheezie said:


> hahah this is a good thread eric


I thought it might be. I just hope we can get more people to chime in..lol


----------



## bullybabe

Roxy_Nie said:


> That's racial profiling!!!!!


lol

I leave them for my husband.


----------



## gunner921

When im putting my coat on i have to put my right arm in the sleeve first.


----------



## wheezie

i dont dont like my food to touch each other on my plate when im eating


----------



## ericschevy

I flush public toilets with my elbow..


----------



## Roxy_Nie

ericschevy said:


> I flush public toilets with my elbow..


I use my foot....


----------



## wheezie

i cant poop in any ones bathroom but mine and my parents


----------



## bullybabe

wheezie said:


> i cant poop in any ones bathroom but mine and my parents


LOL T.M.I........................ j/k

I always twist my oreo's apart. peel off the creme eat the cookies then eat the creme.


----------



## ericschevy

I keep my socks on when having sex..lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

wheezie said:


> i cant poop in any ones bathroom but mine and my parents


I can poop ANYWHERE......


----------



## wheezie

hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## bullybabe

Roxy_Nie said:


> I can poop ANYWHERE......


lmao you are like my husband!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe

ericschevy said:


> I keep my socks on when having sex..lol


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coletrain

wheezie said:


> i dont dont like my food to touch each other on my plate when im eating


I am the same way.

I also eat all of one thing at a time. Can't take a bite of steak then veggies then potatoes. Gotta eat all the veggies then potatoes then steak. Doesn't have to be in that order though.

Don't use salt or pepper on anything.

If someone knocks on the door less then four times I have to add additional knocks to even four. Or multiple there of.

I piss people off at fast food joints when I order my fries with no salt on them. If I do get fries with salt I take them back and wait for them to cook a new batch. God they hate this.


----------



## ericschevy

I deliberately interrupt people who talk on cell phones..


----------



## Sadie

I have to sleep with the fan directly on me even in the winter .. I Have always been like this

I eat pepper on everything 

I refuse to use a public bathroom I would rather use the outdoors before I would use a public bathroom lmfao

I can't sleep if everything is not in order or in it's place. 


NO WIRE HANGER'S EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some of you may not get this


I sleep with my blackberry


----------



## Coletrain

ericschevy said:


> I deliberately interrupt people who talk on cell phones..


rofl

If they are talking on their phones next to me I comment on everything they say like we are having the conversation.


----------



## ericschevy

I do a burn out with my truck every friday while leaving the parking lot at work..


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> rofl
> 
> If they are talking on their phones next to me I comment on everything they say like we are having the conversation.


HAHAHAHA Me too!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Coletrain said:


> rofl
> 
> If they are talking on their phones next to me I comment on everything they say like we are having the conversation.


I do that too....

I did it to some woman in line at a store in the mall. She finally turned around and asked if I had a problem...I just said "HUNH?!?"

LMAO


----------



## wheezie

i like to talk loudly about mysterious lady parts when passing by the tampons isle at wall mart


----------



## Sadie

wheezie said:


> i like to talk loudly about mysterious lady parts when passing by the tampons isle at wall mart


Your such a man lmfao:rofl:


----------



## ericschevy

wheezie said:


> i like to talk loudly about mysterious lady parts when passing by the tampons isle at wall mart


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleu Clair

I too wet my toothbrush before and after putting toothpaste on.
I too hate my feet being cold during the day, but sleep with my feet outside the covers.
I too don't like my food to touch each other on my plate.
I check my alarm like three (or more) times before I'm satisfied it's set for the right time.
I always have to put my right shoe on 1st.
My cigarette butts all have to face the same direction in the ashtray outside (I don't smoke in the house). 
Ever since I was a kid, I couldn't leave one piece of cereal in my bowl, I always had to be sure there were two to eat at the end and would eat the last two at the same time (I guess 'cause only one would be lonely??....lol, I really have no idea :hammer.
I have to sleep with a fan running, otherwise I can't sleep.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

When we are in a crowded place my husband likes to act "slow". Then he'll hold my hand and scream out "NO MOMMY I don't want sleep naked with you tonight"

He is evil...lol


----------



## wheezie

hahah my gf gets so pissed


----------



## Coletrain

I can't wear pants, only shorts, when lounging around the house or sleeping. Can't wear socks in the house either.


----------



## ericschevy

When I eat KFC I put gravy on my chicken but not my potatoes..


----------



## Bleu Clair

Roxy_Nie said:


> When we are in a crowded place my husband likes to act "slow". Then he'll hold my hand and scream out "NO MOMMY I don't want sleep naked with you tonight"
> 
> He is evil...lol


LMAO, my brother would act slow in crowded places too and would yell at me to stop hitting him and not to beat him with a belt and lock him in the closet when we got home.


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> I can't wear pants, only shorts, when lounging around the house or sleeping. Can't wear socks in the house either.


I can't walk barefoot AT ALL! It grosses me out and gives me goose bumps..


----------



## wheezie

ericschevy said:


> I can't walk barefoot AT ALL! It grosses me out and gives me goose bumps..


im the same way

i hate cutting my nails and getting my hair cut


----------



## ericschevy

wheezie said:


> im the same way
> 
> i hate cutting my nails and getting my hair cut


I grow my hair out to sholder lenght and then shave it all off..


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I can't sweep my hard floors...I vacuum!


I don't even own a broom. Even in the garage, I use the leaf blower in there...


----------



## ericschevy

Roxy_Nie said:


> I can't sweep my hard floors...I vacuum!
> 
> I don't even own a broom. Even in the garage, I use the leaf blower in there...


HAHAHAHAHA! I'm lost for words..


----------



## Sadie

Well after reading these the things I think are weird aren't so weird anymore .. LMFAO


----------



## Coletrain

When we go out to dinner I can't have my back turned to anyone. I have to sit back in the corner with nobody behind me. I have waited 3 hours once to get the table in the back corner lol


----------



## Coletrain

Oh here is one for you all. I have a gym shoe fetish. I own 37 pair but I can't wear them. I wear slippers everywhere I go lol. Rain, snow, sunny doesn't matter. Top that one!


----------



## ericschevy

When I eat out I have to sit as far away from anyone as I can get because I don't like people to see me eat. I also WILL NOT eat in front of woman I just met..
Kinda kills dinner for a first date..LMAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Coletrain said:


> Oh here is one for you all. I have a gym shoe fetish. I own 37 pair but I can't wear them. I wear slippers everywhere I go lol. Rain, snow, sunny doesn't matter. Top that one!


Here's a shoe one for you.....

I have to wash my shoes everytime I wear them. I can't stand dirty shoes....

Once dumped a guy because his shoes were always nasty...LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Okay I have quite a few OCD quirks but I will only share a few....so I don't seem to wierd

I count everything in multiples of 4...pump hand soap has to be 4 times same with shampoo (basically anything that has a pump) if I get 5 then i wash all the soap off and start over.
I take 4 sheets of paper towel and toilet paper i make into 4 squares.
I always look at the ground where ever I walk to make sure I (or if I have my dog he doesnt)don't step on anything gross.
I double backup my pictures on my computer, flashdrive and memory cards..just incase
I always flush the toilet with my foot even at home 
there are more but I think thats pretty good for now


----------



## Coletrain

PeanutsMommy said:


> Okay I have quite a few OCD quirks but I will only share a few....so I don't seem to wierd
> 
> I count everything in multiples of 4...pump hand soap has to be 4 times same with shampoo (basically anything that has a pump) if I get 5 then i wash all the soap off and start over.
> I take 4 sheets of paper towel and toilet paper i make into 4 squares.
> *I always look at the ground where ever I walk to make sure I (or if I have my dog he doesnt)don't step on anything gross.*
> I double backup my pictures on my computer, flashdrive and memory cards..just incase
> I always flush the toilet with my foot even at home
> there are more but I think thats pretty good for now


Be honest now. How many times have you walked into something?


----------



## Coletrain

wtf Eric? Stealing my sig I see lol


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> wtf Eric? Stealing my sig I see lol


Hey what can I say, I'm impressionable and that's an AWESOME quote..


----------



## Coletrain

ericschevy said:


> Hey what can I say, I'm impressionable and that's an AWESOME quote..


rofl yep. Buz cracks me up even if he is a Blues fan.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Since I have always had that quirk I am good at walking not looking up. However thats not to say I havent misjudge a wall once in a while


----------



## Roxy_Nie

PeanutsMommy said:


> Since I have always had that quirk I am good at walking not looking up. However thats not to say I havent misjudge a wall once in a while


LMAO:rofl:


----------



## redog

funny I was telling eric last night that I wear stretchy pants, just for fun


----------



## Sadie

redog said:


> funny I was telling eric last night that I wear stretchy pants, just for fun


lmfao dying :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sadie

Ok I have to ask ... Do you men pee with the dogs? Lmfao .. I


----------



## ericschevy

Yup, I sure do. And they look at it like DAANNNGGG!!! LMAO


----------



## redog

SadieBlues said:


> Ok I have to ask ... Do you men pee with dogs? Lmfao .. I


sure! dont you girls?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ahaa i have a few...

my closet is colored coordinated (reds to blacks)
i eat my reeses cups funny, i eat all the chocolate off the edges, then the center, and then eat the circle of peanut butter.
dont put jelly on my peanut butter sandwhiches



i know ther is more.... i gotta think of them tho lol


----------



## gunner921

lol this thread just got extremely awkward


----------



## ericschevy

gunner921 said:


> lol this thread just got extremely awkward


 It's great aint it?LMAO


----------



## Sadie

redog said:


> sure! dont you girls?


No but my ex use to he felt the need to go in the back yard and pee with the dogs I use to think he was crazy LMFAO:roll:


----------



## Roxy_Nie

redog said:


> funny I was telling eric last night that I wear stretchy pants, just for fun


I bet that's HOTT!!!!

LMAO


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ericschevy said:


> It's great aint it?LMAO


yeah this is a good one!


----------



## redog

gunner921 said:


> lol this thread just got extremely awkward


Why?...what! this thread? hehe


----------



## Coletrain

ericschevy said:


> Yup, I sure do. And they look at it like DAANNNGGG that's tiny!!! LMAO


ROFL fixed....your welcome :roll:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

oh!!!!! i know, on the 24th of every month, i go crack head and clean the ENTIRE HOUSE and yard.... even if its a weekday lmao my guy actually reminded me of this lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

OMG THAT IS FUNNY

LMAO


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> ROFL fixed....your welcome :roll:


AWWWWW You ***ker!!!LMAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie

ericschevy said:


> AWWWWW You ***ker!!!LMAO


Is it true Eric?

Has Coletrain seen it?

LMAO


----------



## ericschevy

Roxy_Nie said:


> Is it true Eric?
> 
> Has Coletrain seen it?
> 
> LMAO


Well, I did find a pair of shoes outside my bathroom window..:rofl:


----------



## Coletrain

Roxy_Nie said:


> Is it true Eric?
> 
> Has Coletrain seen it?
> 
> LMAO


Nope. My eye sight is only 20/10. Tried squinting and everything but no luck.


----------



## Coletrain

ericschevy said:


> Well, I did find a pair of shoes outside my bathroom window..:rofl:


Not mine. Like I said in an earlier post I only wear slippers. I bet they are Marty's shoes.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

they were mine lmao... JKJK


----------



## redog

Coletrain said:


> Nope. My eye sight is only 20/10. Tried squinting and everything but no luck.


damn john, thats funny


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Coletrain said:


> Nope. My eye sight is only 20/10. Tried squinting and everything but no luck.


It's ok Eric. I'm sure you are HUGE!!!!

You'll show him oneday.

LMAO


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

okay im glad im not the only perv on here lol


----------



## Coletrain

Roxy_Nie said:


> It's ok Eric. I'm sure you are HUGE!!!!
> 
> *You'll show him oneday.*
> 
> LMAO


God I freaking hope not! lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

for that he is gonna smack u with it lmao ahhahahaa or sword fight... RIGHT ERIC????


----------



## ericschevy

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> okay im glad im not the only perv on here lol


HAHAHA Nope, far from it..


----------



## buzhunter

I think you're all crazy.


----------



## ericschevy

Roxy_Nie said:


> It's ok Eric. I'm sure you are HUGE!!!!
> 
> You'll show him oneday.
> 
> LMAO


Only when I'm excited..:clap:


----------



## Sadie

buzhunter said:


> I think you're all crazy.


I'll show you crazy lmfao:rofl:


----------



## Roxy_Nie

buzhunter said:


> I think you're crazy.


You hear what Buz called you Eric?????


----------



## ericschevy

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> they were mine lmao... JKJK


I thought is was kinda funny they had pink shoe laces..


----------



## buzhunter

SadieBlues said:


> I'll show you crazy lmfao:rofl:


You already have. lmao


----------



## ericschevy

Roxy_Nie said:


> You hear what Buz called you Eric?????


Shit, That's my middle name..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

we have Buz on the blue corner, and Eric in the Red corner...........

ready?

set?

SWORD FIGHT!


----------



## Sadie

buzhunter said:


> You already have. lmao


hahahahahaha ... That was just the beginning you haven't seen the half :roll:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ericschevy said:


> I thought is was kinda funny they had pink shoe laces..


depends on the shoe size....
i wear a 2 in kids lol

if they were hello kitty and lit up on the bottom THEY WERE ME!


----------



## buzhunter

EC, keep your sword over there in your corner, alright?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

and buz is down... eric got him wit the sword to the face!



lmao Love ya buz hhahah


----------



## ericschevy

I dunno man, It's a lot to handle yunno..lol


----------



## buzhunter

Damn you, Eric.


----------



## buzhunter

Don't you guys have the chatroom link? lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> and buz is down... eric got him wit the sword to the face!
> 
> lmao Love ya buz hhahah


Ewwwwwwwwwwww

Sword in the face Buz. Are you going to take that?!?

LMAO


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i was just thinking that


----------



## ericschevy

LOL , yeah I do but the party's here..


----------



## buzhunter

I'm heading over there....

Chatzy - Dog discussion


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

to go or not to go.... that is the question.....


i think im gonna take a shot and check it out...anyone else going?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I'm coming!!!!


----------



## pitbull learner

when the phone rings i yell out IM COMMING..dont like talking to people on the phone when there are other people in the room i always have to go to a diff room...i hate using public toilets id rather squat in the bush then touch those seats..i eat raw noodles, raw fish..i love swimming in the sea when the weather is really bad even if its in the winter i also chuck mud on me & run off the wharf..lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i remembered a few more. 
other then a shower I don't like to be wet.
I don't like to have anything sticky touch me 
I am picky about the textures of my food, even if I like the taste but the texture is creepy I won't eat it


----------



## wheezie

i dont like the way the sun feels on my skin when i start to tan


----------



## bullybabe

I hate when my husband sticks is finger in my belly button or ears.................. drives me f***ing crazy!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Hrmm.......crazy like.....randy? or like....you hate it?


----------



## bullybabe

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Hrmm.......crazy like.....randy? or like....you hate it?


lol............. hate it..opps let me edit. I missed a word.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Lol, yeah, I was hoping that was the case. Would be REALLY weird if you actually liked that.


----------



## bullybabe

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Lol, yeah, I was hoping that was the case. Would be REALLY weird if you actually liked that.


lol. My mind was working faster then I could type.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

man this was a good thread lmao


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

i cant sleep withput a fan at all
I can bearly eat anything without my hot sauce
and i cant wear a shirt without a matching hoody during winter


----------



## Coletrain

I can't drink out of a plastic cup or bottle nor can I drink out of a straw. If I am not drinking out of a real glass I go thirsty.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Coletrain said:


> I can't drink out of a plastic cup or bottle nor can I drink out of a straw. If I am not drinking out of a real glass I go thirsty.


Phsyco...............LMAO J/K

If I got thirsty enough I could drink from a puddle on the ground...LOL


----------



## Coletrain

Roxy_Nie said:


> Phsyco...............LMAO J/K
> 
> If I got thirsty enough I could drink from a puddle on the ground...LOL


Ya I'm just a little nuts huh? :roll:


----------



## wheezie

if im watching someone on tv get really imbarased.. example : amerianc idol audition that is goign terrible i have to turn the channel briefly becsue i get imbarrased to lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Oh Wanye that is funny!


----------



## bullybabe

wheezie said:


> if im watching someone on tv get really imbarased.. example : amerianc idol audition that is goign terrible i have to turn the channel briefly becsue i get imbarrased to lol


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Me too..I have to turn. I am to embrassed. The only thing I can't drink outta plastic is soda. It has to be a glass or it taste like  (not literally....lol)


----------



## wheezie

bullybabe said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Me too..I have to turn. I am to embrassed. The only thing I can't drink outta plastic is soda. It has to be a glass or it taste like  (not literally....lol)


strangly ehough im happy there is someone else that does it lol


----------



## bullybabe

wheezie said:


> strangly ehough im happy there is someone else that does it lol


My husband thinks I wierd.... but I toatlly feel embrassed and refuse to watch.


----------



## wheezie

lol people hate watching tv with me, its hard to watch just about any reality tv show


----------



## bullybabe

tell me about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull learner

i put tomato sauce on everything..i think yous call it Katchup..lol..well yea i have that on everything...lol


----------



## Jr.

I put potato chips in my peanut, butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Jr. said:


> I put potato chips in my peanut, butter and jelly sandwiches.


i put cheetos in pb&j


----------



## Coletrain

Thanks for starting this thread Eric. It is comforting to me to know that some of you are almost as f'd up as I am lol.


----------



## ericschevy

Coletrain said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Eric. It is comforting to me to know that some of you are almost as f'd up as I am lol.


See we aint so different..lol


----------



## bullybabe

Jr. said:


> I put potato chips in my peanut, butter and jelly sandwiches.


I do too, but take a way the jelly.

I put chocolate milk in my frosted flakes and corn pops.


----------



## Jr.

When I eat french fries I like to use ketchup AND mayo.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I perfer to have melted cheese and ketchup on my fries.
I hate milk, I put grape juice on my cerel.
I hate the sun I like grey days I get more work done on those days.
I can't stand socks or shoes. I perfer to go bare foot.
I don't like cold drimks I wait for them to be room temp.
I like my ice cream only when it is melted.


----------



## NesOne

I eat sandwiches and hamburgers down to a perfect square (my dad and wife pointed this out to me)
My top shoe lace on my left shoe goes from right to left, and on my right shoe goes from left to right.... on all my shoes that have laces.
I check to make sure my garage door is closed throughout the entire day, and even get up right when I'm about to fall asleep to make sure 1 final time.

And as for all you guys' posts, you are all "really weird" (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory style) LMFAO.


----------



## Jr.

NesOne said:


> And as for all you guys' posts, you are all "really weird" (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory style) LMFAO.


lololololololol


----------



## king kang

i brush my teeth in the shower
i cant eat my food until i find something to watch while eating
all my money has to face the same way
i too eat everything one by one, i dont take a bite of this then a bite of that, i dont kno why, and i usually save the best for last haha
the toilet paper roll has to pull from the top not the bottom


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

king kang said:


> the toilet paper roll has to pull from the top not the bottom


haah thats hilarious.....


----------



## bullybabe

same with me on the toilet paper roll.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

reallly????? why????


----------



## bullybabe

idk.......just doesn't seem right coming from the bottom. It sorta right there instead of kinda reaching under.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

bullybabe said:


> idk.......just doesn't seem right coming from the bottom. It sorta right there instead of kinda reaching under.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Sadly, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Khymera-B

I talk to strangers on the internet. :welcome:

























:hammer:


----------



## sw_df27

hahaha I'm the same way with the toilet paper!!!! and the not being able to eat til I have found something on TV to watch. lol
I absolutely have to make the bed every morning before I leave the house.
Everything has to be in it's place before I can leave for work in the morning like the couch pillows and the throw wierd I know. 
Everything has a order when I do it like doing dishes it has to plates and bowls then silverware then the pots and pans then cup. lol there are lots more I can't think of right now
:hammer:


----------



## NIKKI

Roxy_Nie said:


> I use my foot....


lol... me too


----------



## smith family kennels

My dogs have to eat at dinner time before I do
I have to be walking and pacing when I talk on the phone and know body can be near me when I talk even though most of the time its on speaker phone. 
I scream out the window at people driving stupidly while on their cell phones even though I talk on mine.
I have a certain order I feed and water my dogs
When cleaning my house I always start in the kitchen and work my way back
I have to scrub the bathtub before I take a bath
I will not eat any ketasup unless its Heinz
If home alone at night I sleep with a gun and 4 dogs by my side
I can not stand for any water to get in my ears.(and I own a pool lol)


----------



## bullybabe

smith family kennels said:


> My dogs have to eat at dinner time before I do
> I have to be walking and pacing when I talk on the phone and know body can be near me when I talk even though most of the time its on speaker phone.
> I scream out the window at people driving stupidly while on their cell phones even though I talk on mine.
> I have a certain order I feed and water my dogs
> When cleaning my house I always start in the kitchen and work my way back
> I have to scrub the bathtub before I take a bath
> I will not eat any ketasup unless its Heinz
> If home alone at night I sleep with a gun and 4 dogs by my side
> I can not stand for any water to get in my ears.(and I own a pool lol)


LOL I too feed the dogs first and it makes my husband mad. I don't like to stay home by myself either and it's rare that I do. If I did the dogs will sleep with me and I make sure the gun in on the nightstand and make sure the others are still in there hiding spots. I too start with the kitchen whem I'm cleaning.


----------



## bluefamily

All my clothes in the closet have to hang with facing left, I bring my own coffee to work (even though we have coffe there), and I feed the dogs first before we eat. My husband has more quirks than me. He likes his shirts folded a particular way, he can't stand pieces of food in the drain of the sink after the dishes are done...those are right off the top of my head.


----------



## smith family kennels

touching wet food makes me gag I have to get food out of the sink with a fork


----------



## pcw20

I too wet my tooth brush before and aft. 
Have to brush my teeth in the shower.
Can't sleep if my covers arnt the same length hanging over the side of the bed.
Can not Not finish a job once I started it. 
Have to go to every 1$ tapper drink special.
Have to eat an even number of slices of pizza. Can't stand only having 3 5 7 1 ex. Left in the frig.
Can't stand to have dogs watching me going to the bathroom or showering. My dogs follow me everywhere.......


----------

